# Changing to potassium metabisulphite for sanitizing bottles



## mikefrommichigan (Feb 1, 2016)

I currently use Star san to sanitize my wine bottles, but I am thinking of switching to potassium metabisulphite. Like many people I use the Vinator Bottle Rinser on top of a bottle tree. If I were to change to using potassium metabisulphite could I use the same method for sanitizing? I would mix the potassium metabisulphite to a ratio of 3 table spoons to 1 gal of cold water as suggested by many on this board and add it to the Vinator Bottle Rinser.
Do I need to let the bottles drain?
Any other suggestions if I switch?

Thanks


----------



## richmke (Feb 1, 2016)

At 3 TBs to 1 Gallon, the contact time is about 5 minutes. Spritzing with the Vinator is fine. What you want is the SO2 that is released.

That is why I use Starsan - 1 to 2 minutes contact time. Most things I do take 1 to 2 minutes to get to the next step. It would frustrate me to have to wait 5 minutes.

StarSan is also cheaper. 3 TBs of K-Meta (16 oz is $5.00, and 3TBs is about 60 grams or 2 oz, so 63 cents per gallon), , vs. 1/5 oz of Starsan (4 oz is $3.00, so that is 15 cents per gallon).


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 1, 2016)

+1 richmke.

Plus, take a good 'ol wiff of that 3TBS of Kmeta in a gallon of water, I bet you'll stick with the StarSan. That's what drove me to changing to StarSan from the get-go.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm on the other side, I use KMS. 3 TBS / gallon, always have a gallon jug mixed up on hand. When I'm ready to bottle, three or four vinator squirts in the bottle and put it on the tree. By the time I'm done sanitizing racking tube and bottling wand, the bottles are ready and waiting.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 1, 2016)

I use 3 tbsp per gallon for general sanitization. For bottles I use 1 tbsp per gallon matched with 1 tbsp citric acid to lower the pH of the cleaner closer to the pH of wine. I also do 16 cases at a time and put synthetic t corks in them. Then when I need them I hang them on the tree for 5 to 10 min to drain.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 1, 2016)

I use approx 2 tsp of equal amounts of sulfite and citric acid - which is alot more compared to this article - 

http://www.eckraus.com/8-oz-sodium-metabisulfite.html


----------



## NorCal (Feb 2, 2016)

I've used both. Just be sure to add citric acid to get the pH at 3.3 or below for proper efficacy.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 2, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I use approx 2 tsp of equal amounts of sulfite and citric acid - which is alot more compared to this article -
> 
> http://www.eckraus.com/8-oz-sodium-metabisulfite.html




I thought it was 1 and 1. Wonder if I need to reclean those bottles?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2016)

dralarms said:


> I thought it was 1 and 1. Wonder if I need to reclean those bottles?



Everybody has their own way of sanitizing solution - I want to make sure that it is powerful enough to sanitize - but not to increase my SO2 readings because of residual in the bottles and such.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 2, 2016)

I use kmeta solution as well. I have a bottle rinser that will shoot a stream right to the back of the bottle. After 3 squirts, each bottle is place on a bottle tree to drain. waiting the 5 minutes is never a problem.


----------



## richmke (Feb 2, 2016)

It is my understanding that if you use Meta w/ Citric Acid, the storage life is much shorter, so you basically have to use it right away.

Wheres, Meta alone (and starsan) can be stored in an air tight container and used again a month or two later.


----------



## JimmyT (Feb 2, 2016)

I usually start scrubbing all my bottles even though they are rinsed really well after use with easy clean. Then I put them on a fast rack drying system until I get all my bottles cleaned. Then I use a tbsp of meta in a gallon of water and I squirt 5 pumps or so into each bottle with the bottle rinser. I then put them back on the fast rack which keeps them upside down to dry. By the time I'm done doing that and setting up my all in one for bottling, the fumes are still strong in the bottles. I'd say most get atleast 15 min of contact time with the fumes. Never had any issues. And I'm a dry corker that uses a corkidor!


----------



## heatherd (Feb 2, 2016)

I use kmeta as well but it's my understanding that it's not actually a sanitizer. We're supposed to use something like starsan.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 2, 2016)

richmke said:


> It is my understanding that if you use Meta w/ Citric Acid, the storage life is much shorter, so you basically have to use it right away.
> 
> Wheres, Meta alone (and starsan) can be stored in an air tight container and used again a month or two later.



True, but if you make it up when you need it you'd be fine. I make mine up. Use it for bottle sanitation, leaving about 1 inch in the bottle. Then I t cork it.


----------



## bchilders (Feb 2, 2016)

I have been using this method for several years and it seems to be doing fine for me. After cleaning the bottles, I fill the Rinser up with a 3Tbs/1gal ratio of K-Meta and rinse 48 bottles at a time. I also like to go back with a Distilled water solution and rinse again just to reduce the chance of any extra SO2 getting into the wine. It shouldn't hurt to skip the extra rinse step but it makes me feel better. By the time I have rinsed 48 bottles, 5 minutes have past so the timing works out starting over with a water rinse. 

Berl 




mikefrommichigan said:


> I currently use Star san to sanitize my wine bottles, but I am thinking of switching to potassium metabisulphite. Like many people I use the Vinator Bottle Rinser on top of a bottle tree. If I were to change to using potassium metabisulphite could I use the same method for sanitizing? I would mix the potassium metabisulphite to a ratio of 3 table spoons to 1 gal of cold water as suggested by many on this board and add it to the Vinator Bottle Rinser.
> Do I need to let the bottles drain?
> Any other suggestions if I switch?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mikefrommichigan (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info on mixing it with Citric Acid to lower the Ph.
I usually make 18 gallons of wine at at time and clean the bottles well ahead of bottling day so I only rinse and sanitize on bottling day. Then out comes the AIO for racking and bottling.
I am certainly going to give the potassium metabisulphite a try. I like StarSan but dislike the bubbles, even though I know they are not harmful.


----------



## jensmith (Feb 4, 2016)

I use star san. Can't handle the sulfa smell. I have some mixed up that I use occasionally, on days I can hold my breath! For the bulk of sanatizing I use the star san. Its cheep and effective. If you are gentle the bubles are not bad. They don't leave any off flavors.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 4, 2016)

heatherd said:


> I use kmeta as well but it's my understanding that it's not actually a sanitizer. We're supposed to use something like starsan.



I've not heard that before, actually the opposite, here's and excerpt from an article on sanitizing:

"In stronger doses, potassium metabisulfite works well to sanitize your equipment, with no negative consequences. Make a solution of 8 teaspoons dry measure of potassium metabisulfite added to 1 gallon (4 liters) of warm water. Rinse your equipment in this solution for about 5 minutes, and let drip dry."


----------

